# Best Theraband Tubing For Hunting?



## flav

Hey. 
So, in 50 minutes I'm going out to buy some thera tubes but I was wondering which are the best for hunting, considering that I'm 18 years old and pretty skinny. I don't really know, yellow, red, green? I think I'll buy 2 types, I don't know, yellow and green? I want a fast and strong slingshot.

Thanks


----------



## stelug

red or green


----------



## jesse

i asked this a week or so ago in the hunting section, heres the link
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/9464-thera-tube/


----------

